# Would you wear a Burberry quilted jacket?



## jess236

I bought a Burberry quilted jacket a few years ago, but I realized that I haven't worn it in ages.  I can't get past this feeling that it is out of style (even thought it is a classic piece).  I also rarely, if ever, see someone wearing one. Is anyone here buying or still wearing their quilted jackets?  Does anyone else think it's out of style?


----------



## Venessa84

Yup, I still wear mine during the fall and spring months. No idea if they’re in or out nor do I care. I like how they look and they keep me warm. I also see others still wearing theirs. My hubby commented last week that a woman sitting next to us was wearing my Burberry jacket.


----------



## mzbaglady1

I thought they were classic pieces of clothing. I wear mine during the spring & fall months and they sell out quickly when they go on sale. I see plenty of people wearing these jackets. I try not to purchase the new It/Fad fashion clothing as this will look dated. Burberry quilt jackets to me does not fall into this category.


----------



## two_boys

completely agree i still wear mine


----------



## Tall1Grl

Me three


----------



## jaztee

Definitely a classic piece. And if you look at High Street shops like Uniqlo etc, there are always quilted and puffer style jackets in stock.


----------



## Lzamare

Ditto!  I love it and sometimes it's the right kind of casual.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

jess236 said:


> I bought a Burberry quilted jacket a few years ago, but I realized that I haven't worn it in ages.  I can't get past this feeling that it is out of style (even thought it is a classic piece).  I also rarely, if ever, see someone wearing one. Is anyone here buying or still wearing their quilted jackets?  Does anyone else think it's out of style?


Definitely not. My mom (very fashion-conscious woman!) wanted one for years, bought it, and has since been wearing it for years so just goes to show you how long it's been in style! It's a very classic British style, something you'd see on Kate Middleton, and in America, it's quite a preppy style. My best friend who is Southern-style preppy/elegant wears one all the time as well!


----------



## skyqueen

Always in style...a classic!


----------



## LovetheLux

I still have mine, classic.....


----------



## HotRedBag

Of course I will!


----------



## jaskg144

Yes, I have a gorgeous quilted Burberry jacket that I wear in the colder months. They've always been quite 'in' in the UK for a certain crowd and are quite similar to Barbour coats, which are quite timeless here imo.


----------



## Volvomom

Don't tell me that..... LoL, I still have mine and wear it.  Keeps me warm in the fall, I still love mine.


----------



## 880

Never bought one. But I wore Burberry classic trenches for years when no one else did. And, I bought an etro quilted jacket instead (which was a less boxy cut and fit me better).another option, more functional, less fashion, is Barbour


----------



## lalame

I don’t think quilted jackets are out of style but I do think there’s something about a Burberry one that seems a bit dated. Especially that very preppy look with sleeves folded up. Maybe because it was just so unbiquitous at one time and isn’t as ubiquitous now? I still wear mine without a care to trends but if I were buying a jacket today I’d probably choose something more current. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## poohbag

Sure! After being a fan of their trench coats for many years, I finally got the fernleigh quilted jacket in burgundy just this summer. I think it has a slightly more updated look. So excited to be wearing it now in the fall and I alternate it with my short honey Kensington.


----------



## jess236

880 said:


> Never bought one. But I wore Burberry classic trenches for years when no one else did. And, I bought an etro quilted jacket instead (which was a less boxy cut and fit me better).another option, more functional, less fashion, is Barbour



Yes, I have a Barbour more fitted utility jacked which I really love for the rustic look.


----------



## tthomasd

I’m trying to decide between the Burberry Kencott and Copford styles. Does anyone have feedback regarding which is warmer?  The Copford is similar to the Ashurst sold at the outlets.


----------



## Volvomom

I have the beige copford..... I love it.  I think I purchased from Neiman Marcus or Saks years again.


----------



## lalame

tthomasd said:


> I’m trying to decide between the Burberry Kencott and Copford styles. Does anyone have feedback regarding which is warmer?  The Copford is similar to the Ashurst sold at the outlets.



I had the Copford and now own the Starkford (similar fabric as Kencott). Copford is warmer... it's lined in a weave-like fabric (the kind that pills) whereas the inside of Kencott is the same cool-feeling poly as the outside of the jacket. Someone let me know if I'm wrong though since I've never owned the Kencott specifically... just assuming based on what I've seen in photos.


----------



## daysha

Yes.  I have a black (Copford I believe) that I purchased 2+ years ago that I wear all the time.  I wanted to add a Frankby in a color, but it seems to have been discontinued? 

Also, it seems like Burberry has had a significant price increase since I last purchased.  They appears to be going for $750 now.....that's more than I'm willing to pay.  Hoping to find one at the Burberry Outlet next time I visit.


----------



## nicole.li

+1 +1 Quilted jackets are never out of style!


----------



## clo604

jess236 said:


> I bought a Burberry quilted jacket a few years ago, but I realized that I haven't worn it in ages.  I can't get past this feeling that it is out of style (even thought it is a classic piece).  I also rarely, if ever, see someone wearing one. Is anyone here buying or still wearing their quilted jackets?  Does anyone else think it's out of style?


I think quilted has made a comeback in recent years. But maybe that's just wishful thinking because I just bought a vintage Kencott by Burberry BRIT, and a Barbour quilted in Aubergine because I love color in my wardrobe!!. I wish it was easier to find Burberry in colors..!


----------



## Gourmetgal

i think this jacket style is very nice outside of the coldest months of the year.  I don’t think it’s out of style but the fit is not great for me and the sleeves are so long they have to be rolled up and I don’t like that look.  It’s very difficult to alter as well.  I just bought the Fernleigh and will probably have to return due to the big gap in the sizing between S and M.  Neither really works for me.  Maybe I’ll check out Barbour!


----------



## MiaKing

I ordered this jacket in size S (5"8' and 125 pounds) and it works well with layer of sweater under. Not super chunky sweater but still a sweater or turtleneck. I just wore it today to walk my kid to school. It was 28°F so about -2°C I had a short sleeve plus thin turtleneck under and I was plenty warm. It actually worked better than my north face thermoball I think because of the overlapping front (buttons) instead of zipper. Anyway I'm very happy about it, I think the new style looks good (not as boxy as older styles) although it could still be a tad more fitted in waist   also sleeves are perfect for me considering that most sleeves on the jackets are too short on me. Again I'm 5"8'


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

I have had mine for many years, it is still chic in my eyes!


----------



## Gourmetgal

MiaKing said:


> I ordered this jacket in size S (5"8' and 125 pounds) and it works well with layer of sweater under. Not super chunky sweater but still a sweater or turtleneck. I just wore it today to walk my kid to school. It was 28°F so about -2°C I had a short sleeve plus thin turtleneck under and I was plenty warm. It actually worked better than my north face thermoball I think because of the overlapping front (buttons) instead of zipper. Anyway I'm very happy about it, I think the new style looks good (not as boxy as older styles) although it could still be a tad more fitted in waist   also sleeves are perfect for me considering that most sleeves on the jackets are too short on me. Again I'm 5"8'


You’re taller and a little slimmer than me. I’m 5’6” 123 lbs and I have athletic shoulders. The small is too tight buttoned and the sleeves are too long on the S and M -I hate showing the plaid if rolled up.  The M seems too long-waisted and is pretty shapeless in the back though the front fits better.  It could work with layers underneath but that’s not what I need it for.  I had the cheaper version Burberry Brit years ago in fuchsia and the XS fit perfectly and I’ve always weighed the same - disappointed in the sizing now.


----------



## MiaKing

Here is Small on my frame 125 pounds 5"8'


----------



## Gourmetgal

It fits you nicely.  I’d live to see how the back fits you.


----------



## MiaKing

That's all I can do now, or that's all my 5 yo can do now


----------



## Gourmetgal

Thanks so much.  Yours definitely fits you better.


----------



## Lovemybags1234

I love mine...navy with the traditional burberry plaid lining...turned up cuffs.  I bought mine several years back...still wear it in the fall. ...and in the spring a bit, although I often crave lighter and brighter colors in the spring after the dark winter.  I see lots of people still wearing that jacket, so I would definitely say it is still in style.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Love how this Burberry is styled! a modern look


----------



## Gourmetgal

Returned the black Farleigh and bought a black Herno instead.  Just couldn’t get a good fit with the Burberry and I couldn’t get over how stiff the fabric was.  The Herno is better for travel and looks nice for evening, too.


----------

